# Madame, meine Dame



## Sonia79

So is it acceptable to say just "Madam" (even when it is a Gallicism) to say goodbye to a stranger lady? For example:

Mr. B helps Ms. X, e.g. he tells her how to go to a place.
Ms. X says "Danke!"
Mr. B. says "Madam" (like cutting "Gerne, Madam/meine Dame" or "Aufwiedershen, Madam/meine Dame" ).

Danke


----------



## berndf

First, if at all then it would be _Madame _and not _Madam_. _Madam _is English. But one would more likely say _Meine Dame_.

But in modern language you rarely hear either. It has a very atavistic sound to it. There is no real alternative. You would most likely just say _Gerne _or _Auf Wiedersehen_ without anything.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> But in modern language you rarely hear either.


Even if you were to say one of them, you wouldn't just say it on its own, right?  Surely, you would need to add something, like "Gerne" or "Auf Wiedersehen"?


----------



## berndf

No, not really. It is still something I have to keep reminding me although I have been living in France and French speaking Switzerland for more than 30 years to say _Merci, Madame_ and not just _Merci_.


----------



## elroy

You misunderstood me; I meant the opposite.

I meant you wouldn’t just say “Madame” or “meine Dame” in German, would you?  In other words, it would be either 

1.) Gerne/Auf Wiedersehen.
or
2.) (much less likely) Gerne/Auf Wiedersehen, Madame/meine Dame. 
but not 
3.) Madame/meine Dame. 

3.) is what @Sonia79 is asking about: 





Sonia79 said:


> Mr. B. says "Madam" (like cutting "Gerne, Madam/meine Dame" or "Aufwiedershen, Madam/meine Dame" ).


----------



## berndf

Ah, OK. Yes, you are right.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> It is still something I have to keep reminding me although I have been living in France and French speaking Switzerland for more than 30 years to say _Merci, Madame_ and not just _Merci_.


Du brauchst Dich nicht (mehr) dazu zwingen [sic*], _Merci, __Madame__/ Monsieur _zu sagen. In Frankreich ist es praktisch nur noch bei der älteren/ ältesten Generation bzw. in konservativen Kreisen üblich, nach dem Danke "_Madame_ oder _Monsieur_" hinzuzufügen. (Wie es in der Schweiz ist, weiß ich nicht.)

*"zu" habe ich nach _brauchen_ bewusst ausgelassen.


----------



## Sowka

Sonia79 said:


> So is it acceptable to say just "Madam" (even when it is a Gallicism) to say goodbye to a stranger lady?


No, it sounds very weird, and I would perhaps even think that you'd like to remind me of something. As pointed out in the previous posts, we hardly use "meine Dame / mein Herr" or something similar at all.

I don't think I've ever used it in my life.

In a situation with a stranger, I'd probably just say: "Vielen Dank! (if they helped me) / Gern geschehen! (if I helped them) Auf Wiedersehen".


----------



## Sonia79

Hi, thanks everyone for the replies  They answered my question.



berndf said:


> First, if at all then it would be _Madame _and not _Madam_. _Madam _is English. But one would more likely say _Meine Dame_.
> 
> But in modern language you rarely hear either. It has a very atavistic sound to it. There is no real alternative. You would most likely just say _Gerne _or _Auf Wiedersehen_ without anything.



Umm I thought it was kind of normal. Seems sometimes grammar books are "disconnected" from real world :/

Then I wonder how someone should ask to a strange lady/gentleman to doing something, e.g., how a shop assistant or a authority person (like a security guard) would ask someone to come to him/her (e.g. while waiting in the queue). I believed "Kommen Sie, meine Dame/mein Herr" was ok. Ofc "Kommen Sie" is ok, but it can happen that someone needs to use "Dame/Herr" to identify someone in particular (by gender in this case) or just to emphasize (quite usual in English). Could be acceptable saying "Kommen die Dame"? (or any other formal expression).


----------



## Sowka

Sonia79 said:


> Then I wonder how someone should ask to a strange lady/gentleman to doing something, e.g., how a shop assistant or a authority person (like a security guard) would ask someone to come to him/her (e.g. while waiting in the queue). I believed "Kommen Sie, meine Dame/mein Herr" was ok. Ofc "Kommen Sie" is ok, but it can happen that someone needs to use "Dame/Herr" to identify someone in particular (by gender in this case) or just to emphasize (quite usual in English). Could be acceptable saying "Kommen die Dame"? (or any other formal expression).


In such a situation, I would expect the person addressing me to just call my attention, for example by saying "Entschuldigen Sie bitte?" or, more informal "Hallo?", while gesturing towards me - and then saying "Könnten Sie bitte herkommen?" or "Bitte kommen Sie (hier)her".


----------



## Kajjo

Sonia79 said:


> how a authority person (like a security guard) would ask someone to come to him/her


_Höflich: Entschuldigen Sie, bitte kommen Sie zu mir! 
Befehl: Kommen Sie bitte hier rüber! Kommen Sie bitte zu mir!_



Sonia79 said:


> "Kommen Sie, meine Dame/mein Herr" was ok.


No, this sounds very old-fashioned bordering on ridiculous.



Sonia79 said:


> but it can happen that someone needs to use "Dame/Herr" to identify someone in particular


Absolutely not necessary!



Sonia79 said:


> "Kommen die Dame"? (or any other formal expression)


No, not possible. This is even ungrammatical.

Summary:

In contemporary everyday German we do NOT use "mein Herr / meine Dame" at all. This extremely old-fashioned bordering on ridiculous.


----------



## Alemanita

Sowka said:


> In such a situation, I would expect the person addressing me to just call my attention, for example by saying "Entschuldigen Sie bitte?" or, more informal "Hallo?", while gesturing towards me - and then saying "Könnten Sie bitte herkommen?" or "Bitte kommen Sie (hier)her".



Und wenn sich aus der Warteschlange die "falsche" Person in Bewegung setzt, z. B. ein Mann, aber die Frau hinter oder vor ihm gemeint ist, dann meine ich schon gehört zu haben: "Die Dame bitte, nicht der Herr!"
Z.B. bei Flughafenkontrollen.

In Restaurants ist es mir auch vorgekommen, dass die Bedienung kam und die Teller mit den Speisen brachte mit den Worten: "Bitteschön, die Dame ... und der Herr", während zuerst mein Essen hingestellt wurde und dann der des Begleiters.

Also in Summa: als direkte Anrede nicht, aber indirekt schon, in Hörweites des Betreffenden.


----------



## Kajjo

Alemanita said:


> dann meine ich schon gehört zu haben: "Die Dame bitte, nicht der Herr!"


Ja, das kommt vor. Das ist ja aber keine Höflichkeitsform, sondern rein beschreibend und würde mit "das Kind", "der Pudel" oder "das rote Go-Kart" genauso funktionieren. Beachte auch, dass eben kein "mein" auftritt, sondern ein normaler Artikel. Das ist hier der entscheidende Unterschied!



Alemanita said:


> "Bitteschön, die Dame ... und der Herr", während zuerst mein Essen hingestellt wurde und dann der des Begleiters.


Ja, das kommt vor, aber auch hier "die" und nicht "mein". Diese Verwendung ist sicherlich auch altmodisch und altbacken, aber hat sich in der Tat noch gehalten.


----------



## merquiades

Kajjo said:


> Summary:
> 
> In contemporary everyday German we do NOT use "mein Herr / meine Dame" at all. This extremely old-fashioned bordering on ridiculous.


I have been sounding ridiculous then.  When I greet someone in a shop etc.  I always say  Guten Tag, meine Dame/ mein Herr/ meine Damen und Herren!  Entschuldigen, meine Dame....  It feels like something is missing without it.  Germans seldom correct people.


----------



## elroy

merquiades said:


> I have been sounding ridiculous then.


Yup, pretty cringey.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Das ist ja aber keine Höflichkeitsform


Doch, in einer gewissen Weise schon. In Situation in denen man über jemanden redet, der nicht zuhören kann, würde man eher "die Frau, nicht der Mann" statt "den Dame, nicht der Herr" sagen.


----------



## elroy

@Kajjo meinte bestimmt “keine Höflichkeitsanrede”.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Doch, in einer gewissen Weise schon. In Situation in denen man über jemanden redet, der nicht zuhören kann, würde man eher "die Frau, nicht der Mann" statt "den Dame, nicht der Herr" sagen.


Nun, es ist sicherlich eine bessere Wortwahl und das aus Höflichkeit.


elroy said:


> @Kajjo meinte bestimmt “keine Höflichkeitsanrede”.


Genau, aber keine Anrede.


----------



## Sonia79

Alemanita said:


> Und wenn sich aus der Warteschlange die "falsche" Person in Bewegung setzt, z. B. ein Mann, aber die Frau hinter oder vor ihm gemeint ist, dann meine ich schon gehört zu haben: "Die Dame bitte, nicht der Herr!"
> Z.B. bei Flughafenkontrollen.
> 
> In Restaurants ist es mir auch vorgekommen, dass die Bedienung kam und die Teller mit den Speisen brachte mit den Worten: "Bitteschön, die Dame ... und der Herr", während zuerst mein Essen hingestellt wurde und dann der des Begleiters.
> 
> Also in Summa: als direkte Anrede nicht, aber indirekt schon, in Hörweites des Betreffenden.


I meant exactly to situations like that. In airport, they sometimes refereed to me with a "die Dame", even when I was the only one waiting. But honestly I can't remind the sentence. Perhaps in South Germany is a bit more usual.


----------



## berndf

Sonia79 said:


> Perhaps in South Germany is a bit more usual.


Not really.


----------



## Hutschi

Sonia79 said:


> I meant exactly to situations like that. In airport, they sometimes refereed to me with a "die Dame", even when I was the only one waiting. But honestly I can't remind the sentence. Perhaps in South Germany is a bit more usual.






Kajjo said:


> No, not possible. This is even ungrammatical.


Indeed. It is not only dated, it is "expired".
In old or historical movies you can hear it. (Most often in military or in Prussian hierarchical society about 1900 and others. It is the precapitalistic society.)

"Komme er" was outdated by "Kommen Sie" and changed the relations, too.

I do not know if it is used in some dialect area or in some sociolect. It is not in standard language anymore.

---
When I remember well, I heard "Kommen die Dame?" rather often in movies from Austria from the middle of the 20th century.

---
edit: Example
In the GDR we had a historical movie: "Jungfer, sie gefällt mir".  (Today it would be: Junge Frau, Sie gefallen mir." (The "sie" =female singular -  and "Sie"=polite form second person plural without gender) are very different words.


----------



## JClaudeK

JClaudeK said:


> In Frankreich ist es praktisch nur noch bei der älteren/ ältesten Generation bzw. in konservativen Kreisen üblich, nach dem Danke "_Madame_ oder _Monsieur_" hinzuzufügen.


Rectificatif: So pauschal kann man das gar nicht sagen.

Diese Woche habe ich darauf geachtet und muss sagen, dass die meisten Angestellten im Handel (Geschäfte/ Supermarkt) noch immer "Merci/ au revoir/ ....... / de rien, *Madame/ Monsieur*." sagen. Wahrscheinlich wünscht es die Geschäftsleitung so.
Warum auch nicht? Etre poli, ça ne coûte rien. (=Höflich sein kostet nichts).


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Sonia79 said:


> So is it acceptable to say just "Madam" (even when it is a Gallicism)


Mein Korrespondent teilte mir mit, dass das nicht stimmt, d. h.: Es wird in Frankreich nicht so gehandhabt. Man würde also «De rien, madame» o. Ä. sagen.


----------

